# 942 IR codes!!



## andrewinboulder (Jun 17, 2004)

One of my fellow installers recently proclaimed that the 942 has only RF control. This has been true with past boxes, but we've been able to find the IR codes in custom remote software databases. Apparently the 942 codes aren't in the database yet. 

Short question is: does anyone have the IR codes for the 942????


----------



## boody (Aug 31, 2005)

Many of the codes from my 501 worked on the 942.

I found the rest of the codes over at www.remotecentral.com.


----------



## TechnoCat (Sep 4, 2005)

Andrew, the issue is a bit different than what you're hearing. The 942 supports IR for the primary viewer. The secondary viewer, or multi-room output if you prefer, is RF only.

There are two modes to the 942. In "Single" mode, the same image is output to the HDMI/Component HD and to the composite/RF (RG6) output. In "Dual" mode, the two remotes control the sets of outputs separately, so you can plug the RF into your house cable and watch it from another room while the HDTV is used for a different show and remote.

In the second case, the "2" remote is RF only. 

In the first case, the composite/rf output uses the same picture formatting as the HDMI/Component one, which is very annoying if you have an HDTV and also wish to watch the program in another room.


----------

